# 100% polyester shirt, which ones?



## Karass (May 27, 2017)

So it is said that 100% polyester is the best for heat transfer dye sublimation (using a sawgrass SG400).

I really like the Gildan 64000 but its 65%poly/35%cotton. 

Any idea what is best alternative made with 100%poly? What I find so far is at least twice the price I pay my Gildans 64000...

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gildan has a 100% poly shirt that feels like cotton. The 42000. 

Polyester shirts are more expensive than cotton ones.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend works at one of the print fulfillment companies and really likes the sublimation shirt from Los Angeles Apparel (Dov Charney's next company after American Apparel). He says that they lay really flat so one can get a better print around the seams, and such, if doing an all-over type of print.

That said, I don't see them on TSC with their other shirts, so you must have to go direct to get them.


----------



## Karass (May 27, 2017)

splathead said:


> Gildan has a 100% poly shirt that feels like cotton. The 42000.


Nice, prices arent too bad, I will order one to see how it fits.

thanks


----------

